# if it looks, smells, sounds and tastes like defeat...



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> we got no chance at this rate
> i have got some shame and can't keep posting after my posts


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

*Passes round the victory cider*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

you have to admit, they did well not to end up in third place


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

things are getting worse and worse in leekland - now it seems they're running low on basic essentials like milk 




			
				King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Note to self- BUY A FUCKING DAIRY


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

I wouldn't be so sure. They're sneaking up on our 200 buffer as we speak! 

and if we start lazing around in the sun to soon, listening to the wurzels (I burnt their combine harvester and left it for dead on a strip of wasteland) and chewing on mature coated straw, they may well yet make a run for it and grab for the 10k posts marker while we slip back into west country malarkydom.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

but we're always slower in the mornings than the evenings... because we is laidback and not driven by bitterness 

so they'll creep up, maybe a hundred posts on our lead, then come 4 or 5 we'll comfortably move up a few gears and speed off into the distance


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> but we're always slower in the mornings than the evenings... because we is laidback and not driven by bitterness
> 
> so they'll creep up, maybe a hundred posts on our lead, then come 4 or 5 we'll comfortably move up a few gears and speed off into the distance



ok then.

I'll sharpen my munkee teeth in preparation.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

<has a nap>

<dreams about hares, and tortoises>


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

They appear to have reinforcements.




			
				Belushi said:
			
		

> I've not got much on at work today






			
				King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Bring em on!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning troops.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Morning troops.



Good morning.

And what age are you this morning?

290? or has the time vortex stabilised?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> They appear to have reinforcements.



all, err, _two_ of them


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> all, err, _two_ of them



With ddraig obsessively posting inbetween they can do a lot of organised damage with just the 3 of them.

we should know that


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> 
> And what age are you this morning?
> 
> 290? or has the time vortex stabilised?



I'm still in my early 30s. I think.

*checks*


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> With ddraig obsessively posting inbetween they can do a lot of organised damage with just the 3 of them.
> 
> we should know that



Yeah, they might catch up 5 or perhaps even 10 posts.

What they don't realise is that yesterday was just a bit of a trial onslaught.

Today, we shall bring forth the dogs of postwar...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm still in my early 30s. I think.
> 
> *checks*



phew.

All time systems are running normally then.

A good omen.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah you see we they get a sniff of victory and out comes the 50. calibre KRS in disguise

banned in most states but legal in Texas for mammoth hunting !!









He's even borrowed PB's hat to thrown them off the scent


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

Morning   Got so carried away last night in the general excitement I did not realise how much wine I had consumed. Now I am sick. Bloody Welsh


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

she's only three foot four


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

avenge our wimminfolk's hangovers!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Morning   Got so carried away last night in the general excitement I did not realise how much wine I had consumed. Now I am sick. Bloody Welsh



Everything bad that happens to any of us, no matter how self-inflicted, must somehow be the fault of the welsh.   

They made you do it with psychic warfare.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> she's only three foot four



(the gun lady, not cyberfairy)


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> she's only three foot four



The welsh did that too.   

She was taller yesterday I'm sure.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> (the gun lady, not cyberfairy)



Are you sure the Welsh haven't shrunk cyberfairy?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Well gimme back me 50cal and you can borrow fizz's

Are you sure you wanna use this one instead ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

perfick


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Are you sure the Welsh haven't shrunk cyberfairy?


They have


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Hmmm, it appears they have technology beyond their obvious developmental stage.

Quick, someone alert the conspiranoids!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Well gimme back me 50cal and you can borrow fizz's
> 
> Are you sure you wanna use this one instead ?



As long as I can have a camoflagued dust cover to go over it to stop me getting shot 5 miles off, and a big shiny badge saying "I'm not Gay" (also camoflagued).

Those who want to prace around gayly with they're big gay gun, and a big gay badge saying "I am Gay" are very welcome to do so, but please stand at least half a mile away from me, not because I have a problem with it, but because I don't want to get shot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

*++update++*

their leader is abandoning them!

the lonely retreat


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> their leader is abandoning them!
> 
> the lonely retreat



It appears that ddraig is planning a desperate and hasty retreat into exile.




			
				ddraig said:
			
		

> another thing i thought was to get the train to random destinations in the valleys and have a look see


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

So, anyway, what smells like feet?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> So, anyway, what smells like feet?



feet


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

socks


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

*takes notes*


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> So, anyway, what smells like feet?



shoes


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> So, anyway, what smells like feet?



popsocks


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> So, anyway, what smells like feet?



trainers


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Trainers?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Toenails


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2006)

The leviathan awakes! Tremble, puny welshlings before the mighty postcount and posts-per-day of the most terrible weapon!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

some types of chemical weapon


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn - I missed my 5000th post sometime last night


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The leviathan awakes! Tremble, puny welshlings before the mighty postcount and posts-per-day of the most terrible weapon!



I AM 1004!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Damn - I missed my 5000th post sometime last night



(((Derian)))

You'll just have to aim for 10k in this forum. Today.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> trainers


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

They're mounting a comeback.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> They're mounting a comeback.



THEY WILL FAIL


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, but it's early in the day yet, and everyone knows that they won't be able to sustain the level of attack necessary to win more than a couple of minor...


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

Someone get in and hoist the flag


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's early in the day yet, and everyone knows that they won't be able to sustain the level of attack necessary to win more than a couple of minor...



... skirmishes.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Someone get in and hoist the flag



Only 236 posts to go till 10,000.

Time to get the iron out, and the sewing kit, and we can have a nicely ironed, hole free flag before the welsh catch up enough to get there first.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Is 10k some sort of victory post, then?

Shall we wait until midday, let 'em think they've got a chance?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Is 10k some sort of victory post, then?
> 
> Shall we wait until midday, let 'em think they've got a chance?



I reckon.

First 8k was a victory post. Which belongs to us.
Then 9k was a victory post. Which belongs to us.

Now 10k must be the final proof of our posting superiority...

and which also belongs to us...

EDIT: NO CHANCES


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

the SW troops are moving in


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

is that our rapid reaction force?


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

A Bristolian conqueror, yesterday, surveying victory.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> the SW troops are moving in



Tractors are good   

But if I see another wurzels combine harvester in amongst that lot, I'll take that down a back alley too and burn it along with all the others.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> (((Derian)))
> 
> You'll just have to aim for 10k in this forum. Today.



Awwwr thanks for the brackety things


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> is that our rapid reaction force?








These may well be quite nippy, but the Avon's tides and currents are notoriously fickle   

.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> These may well be quite nippy, but the Avon's tides and currents are notoriously fickle
> 
> .



Very wise words.

Noted in my wise words book, in ink not pencil.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> is that our rapid reaction force?



Its the stealth rapid reaction force.



They left Devon last thursday and they're at Weston at the moment. If you look you wont see them


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

It looks like a couple of the ones at the back have slurry tanks.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its the stealth rapid reaction force.
> 
> 
> 
> They left Devon last thursday and they're at Weston at the moment. If you look you wont see them



Unless you rapidly flash your hand back and forth in front of your eyes, in which case you can catch glimpses of their outline inbetween the delays.

Don't tell the welsh.


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

I was only on 1450 posts a couple of days ago. I think my posting rate is proportional to the amount of work I have to do


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> It looks like a couple of the ones at the back have slurry tanks.



chemical warfare


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I was only on 1450 posts a couple of days ago. I think my posting rate is proportional to the amount of work I have to do



sir, i fancy your selfless acts in the face of enemy fire shall not go unrewarded...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I was only on 1450 posts a couple of days ago. I think my posting rate is proportional to the amount of work I have to do


Get on with your work or Ian won't come and see you at the bell to discuss sexual perversions in his work


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> chemical warfare



Yeah.

And they can be ready to attack in just 45 days!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

They are also driving backwards so that the enemy think they are going rather then coming


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

they really are desperate now...




			
				nwnm said:
			
		

> OKthis is it  - all out assault on word association thread and word dissassociation thread everyone NOW!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> We're gonna do this.
> We're gonna fucking well do this!



poor lad


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> poor lad



poor deluded welsh biscuit.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

(((welsh)))


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> (((welsh)))



Don't give them free embellishing brackets.   

They'll have to pay extra for those soon enough.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Don't give them free embellishing brackets.
> 
> They'll have to pay extra for those soon enough.


It's a taste of the good life if they surrender peacefully.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Make war, not brackets.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Make war, not brackets.



Make war, and sell faulty brackets to the enemy via a third party


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

50ish to go - can you smell victory yet?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Smells like buring leeks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

that'll be welsh cuisine


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

don't get distracted by the threads in scotland/alba or general, comrades!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2006)

E2A: @ munkeeunit
....and that lot won't be able to tell the difference between a duff bracket and an ampersand.
"'ere goronwy, mate, got this hand-crafted designer brackets for you;&&&&&&"


----------



## Cakes (Apr 12, 2006)

Oi I was told there was free cake on here today!!   

I'll defect!!!


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Oi I was told there was free cake on here today!!
> 
> I'll defect!!!



That's terrible.

*nips to supermarket*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

right chaps - good job all round, if you need me holler 

tedix - get back to work you slacker


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheers, krs.

Cya soon, matey.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Cheers bristol


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Can I go back to being nice to the Welsh on Welsh threads now please?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Can I go back to being nice to the Welsh on Welsh threads now please?



Ok, it is Bristol / Southwest territory now after all, so no point pissing on our own doorstep, but if you can translate welsh that would be helpful as they've taken to talking in tongues.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Ok, it is Bristol / Southwest territory now after all, so no point pissing on our own doorstep, but if you can translate welsh that would be helpful as they've taken to talking in tongues.



I'll have to get my mam involved. Or Google.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I'll have to get my mam involved. Or Google.



I've tried babelfish before and it seems to translate languages about as effectively as basil fawlty.

http://babelfish.altavista.com/

EDIT: Plus Welsh isn't even a language according to babelfish   Nor is gaelic    bastard babelfish and their celt hating ways.


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I've tried babelfish before and it seems to translate languages about as effectively as basil fawlty.
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/



Babelfish is always good for a laugh. Especially if you try translating what it just translated back again - if you see what I mean.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Babelfish are always well for laugh. Especially if you try translating what it only again translated - if you see again what I mean.



((babelfish))


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Babelfish is always well for the risata one. Particularly if tried translate that what has translate only still - if you still see that what I mean.






Bless


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Babelfish is always well for the risata one.



I was just thinking that the risata one should enlist the help of babelfish!


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that the risata one should enlist the help of babelfish!



The risata again one will have to wait until Sunday innit. Then there'll be speaking in tongues and no need for Babelfish.

((( poor old Babelfish )))


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Free the Risata One!!


----------



## Derian (Apr 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Free the Risata One!!




He's got a hell of a weekend in store  


((( Risata One)))


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking at the stats it would appear that since winning the war, we B&SWers have eased our feet off the posting pedal (-presumably while we put up the bunting for our victory celebrations...  ).   

However... for some reason, the welsh still seem to be going hell for leather, _as if it still means something!!!_  Bless, eh?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

awwwwww   

aren't they cute.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Looking at the stats it would appear that since winning the war, we B&SWers have eased our feet off the posting pedal (-presumably while we put up the bunting for our victory celebrations...  ).
> 
> However... for some reason, the welsh still seem to be going hell for leather, _as if it still means something!!!_  Bless, eh?




Ahem.... I've already thrown down the 20k gauntlet on behalf of my oppressed Welsh bretheren! If you think that with a history of 800 years of _[insert anti-colonial tirade of your choice here]_ the posters of the Wales forum are about to go meekly to their destiny after just a few days' posting, you're in for a beeeeg surprise!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Ahem.... I've already thrown down the 20k gauntlet on behalf of my oppressed Welsh bretheren! If you think that with a history of 800 years of _[insert anti-colonial tirade of your choice here]_ the posters of the Wales forum are about to go meekly to their destiny after just a few days' posting, you're in for a beeeeg surprise!



Innit, the yokels have no real idea of how we can harp on about something for Centuries


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Innit, the yokels have no real idea of how we can harp on about something for Centuries



Do we have to do anything, or can we just sit and watch you work after the event?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> awwwwww
> 
> aren't they cute.




Ahhh they're at the bridge !!!


----------

